# Rstone update



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fired up rstones and got a notice that a new update was available.
Not mentioned on either site and said little note said fixed a few bugs.
Mine now shows 1.3.0.114 up from .111.
Notice Macromonster shows a .112 I think it is. Never got notice on that one tho.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you notice that version 1.3 has a t-shirt catalog added? My current version is 1.30.112 but the new version is 1.3.0.114. I will upgrade now to check it out.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

OK just upgraded, if you click on tools you will see a selection for t-shirt comp. I tell you for the cost of this product these guys are doing it!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

how do you upgrade the software?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> how do you upgrade the software?


When I opened corelDraw I got a pop up box informing me of an rStone upgrade, I clicked yes and it took me to the download page.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

hmmmm.... not doing that on mine - I wonder what version I have?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> hmmmm.... not doing that on mine - I wonder what version I have?


To find out what version you have on the bottom of the rStones tool box there is a lock and key, click on it and you will get a pop up, look in the top left hand corner of that pop up and you will see the version number.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I just downloaded the software again and re installed it - worked great!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

yea some nice add ons but wish the stone placement algorithm would get some tweaks to it. And I like to see it get a way to minimize it to the bottom of the screen instead of collapsing to that small bar. Still gets in my way when doing other things with it open.
But overall getting the hang of it more and more.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That would be nice. That thing is always in my way and I am constantly moving it back and forth across the screen.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep. HOwever according to Jeff Harrison not going to happen.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never rec'd on update on this system? concerned


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got a pop up message when I opened Corel saying new version of rStones available. The new version is 1.4.0.119


----------



## oklisa (Oct 11, 2010)

updated today to 1.4.0.120 seen under tools "select underlying" can anyone explain what exactly this does?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

oklisa said:


> updated today to 1.4.0.120 seen under tools "select underlying" can anyone explain what exactly this does?


I updated this week as well to the latest version 1.4.0.120 and really have not even used rStones since the update but he has a video on the latest updates that might answer your questions. I haven't done any rhinestone work this week so I honestly don't know what this update features.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

oklisa said:


> updated today to 1.4.0.120 seen under tools "select underlying" can anyone explain what exactly this does?


Pretty much what it says... 

You draw a shape and anything under that shape it selects... Basically just a copy of the same feature in their eCut Macro and something that has been in DrawStones for some time... They are just kinda playing catch up...


Imagine taking some text that has rhinestones already... Draw some zebra stripe shapes on top and then select that as the shape and any stone under that shape is selected... Change the color of stone... And BAM... Zebra stripes...

That's kind of the long way around though if you ask me... LOL

Why I love CorelDRAW.avi - YouTube

I'm not sure it has a lot of practical uses but that's one example where it's a nice feature to have...

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

katruax said:


> Pretty much what it says...
> 
> You draw a shape and anything under that shape it selects... Basically just a copy of the same feature in their eCut Macro and something that has been in DrawStones for some time... They are just kinda playing catch up...
> 
> ...


cool. so are those your macros ? Any plans to sell or even better contribute to the corel community


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> cool. so are those your macros ? Any plans to sell or even better contribute to the corel community



Yes they are Macros I created in CorelDRAW... While they work for my purpose I don't know how they would work on someone else's system? Nor have I tested with what versions of CorelDRAW they might work with... I use X3 and am trying to ween myself and go with X5 only...

Kevin


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

katruax said:


> Yes they are Macros I created in CorelDRAW... While they work for my purpose I don't know how they would work on someone else's system? Nor have I tested with what versions of CorelDRAW they might work with... I use X3 and am trying to ween myself and go with X5 only...
> 
> Kevin


Kevin keeps teasing us with his macro


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin
Just curious what keeps bringing you back to x3? I haven't noticed much of a difference in the two.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Because I have been using X3 forever and only upgraded to X5 a little over a month ago I had my X3 all "setup" I'm slowly customizing my X5 to match and migrating over my most used Macros...

Plus those icons in X5 are just different enough where they throw me just a bit... But I'm using X5 more and more...


Kevin


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah I didn't think about the workspace setup. I installed a trial macro and it wiped my toolbars. Is there a way to save the workspace? So if it gets saved over you can go back easily? Just thought of that...need to see


----------

